# Printing Test strips!!!!



## windrivermaiden (Dec 30, 2008)

I finally am getting time to print with my new UV unit. I am so happy.:heart:

So far, it is a nice unit. Well constructed. Rugged but not crude. Easy to use. I got it through Bostick and Sullivan. Great company. I also treated myself to a contact printing frame. 

So, You should see some new work soon.


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2008)

I love Bostick & Sullivan. :thumbup: Not only a great company with alt-friendly products, but the families themselves are great to chat with. Looking at Dick Sullivan's work makes you want to stand and cheer. 

All right, girly, I'll be on the lookout for some new work soon from you.

Happy New Year!


----------

